# صاروخ إليكم (Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2009 +Working Keygon)



## amrnijad (17 يناير 2009)

أقدم لكم وأخيرا أستطاعوا فك برنامج الروبوت 2009 الشهير
وقد رفعته لكم على ملف تورنت مرفق في الموضوع ولمن لا يستطيع التحميل غدا ارفعه لكم على روابط.


----------



## silverfox (17 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم
وبإنتظار الروابط
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبد الفقير (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

جاري التجربة


----------



## العبد الفقير (18 يناير 2009)

هذا هو البرنامج لم يجرب بعد التحميل والتركيب

http://rapidshare.com/files/184982035/Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/184981728/Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/184979903/Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.part3.rar

أو

http://w13.easy-share.com/1903316655.html

http://w13.easy-share.com/1903316656.html

http://w13.easy-share.com/1903316638.html


منقول من

http://avaxhome.ws/software/softwar...desk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.html


----------



## amrnijad (18 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> هذا هو البرنامج لم يجرب بعد التحميل والتركيب
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/184982035/Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.part1.rar
> 
> ...



لم أنقله من هذا الموقع وانما نزلته من موقع http://www.lavteam.com/

واولا الرابط اللي اعطيته انت للبرنامج وحجمه 250 ميجا بايت والنسخة التي رفعتها 743 ميجا بايت
فياريت التاكد قبل الأفتاء 
وشكرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (18 يناير 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> لم أنقله من هذا الموقع وانما نزلته من موقع http://www.lavteam.com/
> 
> واولا الرابط اللي اعطيته انت للبرنامج وحجمه 250 ميجا بايت والنسخة التي رفعتها 743 ميجا بايت
> فياريت التاكد قبل الأفتاء
> وشكرا



بارك الله فيك أنا لا أقصد موضوعك منقول من الموقع الموجود في مشاركتي السابقة ولكني وجدت هذا الرابط من موضع اخر، و سؤال كيف يتم تحميل ملف التورينت؟


----------



## amrnijad (18 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> بارك الله فيك أنا لا أقصد موضوعك منقول من الموقع الموجود في مشاركتي السابقة ولكني وجدت هذا الرابط من موضع اخر، و سؤال كيف يتم تحميل ملف التورينت؟



عبر برنامج utorrent يمكنك البحث عنه ولكني الان ارفع الروابط على الرابيدشير


----------



## amrnijad (18 يناير 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/185381094/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185381395/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185396483/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185397962/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185403564/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185405890/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part6.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185406173/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part7.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/185405840/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part8.rar.html


----------



## انس عبدالله (18 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز ياريت تعطيني معلومة هل البرنامج Demoe


----------



## amrnijad (18 يناير 2009)

انس عبدالله قال:


> اخي العزيز ياريت تعطيني معلومة هل البرنامج Demoe



أخي العزيز ليس ديمو وانما نسخة كامله مع كرك شغال ميه في الميه
واذا في اي مشاكل في التنصيب كلمني


----------



## أبو نادر (19 يناير 2009)

والله برنامج الروبوت مظلوم فهو من أروع البرامج وفيه تفاصيل وملحقات لايحويها أي برنامج 
وأسطيع أن أقول أن الفرق بينه وبين بقية البرامج كالفرق بين ويندوز ودوس
ولكن الشركة معتنية جدا بموضع الحماية والكراكات لحد الأن قاصرة ودوما يفصل البرنامج
فلو كانت هذه النسخة موثوقة 10\10 يا حبذا لو يتم التوضيح والرفع على غير رابيد شير
فأنا شخصيا يئست من هذا الموقع والفور شيرد أفضل منه بكثير
وهل البرنامج كامل بكل ملحقاته


----------



## العبد الفقير (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ، تمت تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح ولله الحمد

وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## amrnijad (19 يناير 2009)

skill قال:


> والله برنامج الروبوت مظلوم فهو من أروع البرامج وفيه تفاصيل وملحقات لايحويها أي برنامج
> وأسطيع أن أقول أن الفرق بينه وبين بقية البرامج كالفرق بين ويندوز ودوس
> ولكن الشركة معتنية جدا بموضع الحماية والكراكات لحد الأن قاصرة ودوما يفصل البرنامج
> فلو كانت هذه النسخة موثوقة 10\10 يا حبذا لو يتم التوضيح والرفع على غير رابيد شير
> ...


النسخة كاملة ميه في المية وسارفع لك الروابط على الفور شير بعد قليل


----------



## amrnijad (19 يناير 2009)

skill قال:


> والله برنامج الروبوت مظلوم فهو من أروع البرامج وفيه تفاصيل وملحقات لايحويها أي برنامج
> وأسطيع أن أقول أن الفرق بينه وبين بقية البرامج كالفرق بين ويندوز ودوس
> ولكن الشركة معتنية جدا بموضع الحماية والكراكات لحد الأن قاصرة ودوما يفصل البرنامج
> فلو كانت هذه النسخة موثوقة 10\10 يا حبذا لو يتم التوضيح والرفع على غير رابيد شير
> ...


النسخة كاملة ميه في المية وسارفع لك الروابط على الفور شير بعد قليل


----------



## amrnijad (19 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جزاك الله خير ، تمت تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح ولله الحمد
> 
> وأحسن الله إليك


تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## amrnijad (19 يناير 2009)

skill قال:


> والله برنامج الروبوت مظلوم فهو من أروع البرامج وفيه تفاصيل وملحقات لايحويها أي برنامج
> وأسطيع أن أقول أن الفرق بينه وبين بقية البرامج كالفرق بين ويندوز ودوس
> ولكن الشركة معتنية جدا بموضع الحماية والكراكات لحد الأن قاصرة ودوما يفصل البرنامج
> فلو كانت هذه النسخة موثوقة 10\10 يا حبذا لو يتم التوضيح والرفع على غير رابيد شير
> ...



يالله أخي سكيل لاجل عيونك على الفورشير ولاتزعل من الرابيد شير

http://www.4shared.com/file/8146205...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146281...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146357...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146441...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146518...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146583...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146643...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8146694...ructural_Analysis_Professional_2009part8.html


----------



## topfree (19 يناير 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أقدم لكم وأخيرا أستطاعوا فك برنامج الروبوت 2009 الشهير
> وقد رفعته لكم على ملف تورنت مرفق في الموضوع ولمن لا يستطيع التحميل غدا ارفعه لكم على روابط.




السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك 
الله يجازيك خيرا 
أرجوا منك أن ترفع لنا key 
مع فائق تقديراتي 
​


----------



## أبو نادر (20 يناير 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> يالله أخي سكيل لاجل عيونك على الفورشير ولاتزعل من الرابيد شير
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8146205...ructural_analysis_professional_2009part1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8146281...ructural_analysis_professional_2009part2.html
> ...



هههههههههه:75::75::75::20:
جزاك الله خيرا وقريبا بإذن الله التحميل ثم التجربة..
وتستحق التقييم...


----------



## 0yaz9 (20 يناير 2009)

اذا بتقدر تبعت تعليم له بنكون شاكرين


----------



## kamel_hail (20 يناير 2009)

لا يوجد سيطب في روبوت ميلينيوم
no setup


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 يناير 2009)

البرنامج شكله مفيد و خطير 
انا بصدد تنزيله من النت 
سوف اجربه ان شاء الله 
و جزاك الله كل خير
http://www.4shared.com/file/8122978...bot_Structural_Analysis_Professional.html?s=1
ملف شرح مبسط لأماكنياته


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

topfree قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك
> الله يجازيك خيرا
> أرجوا منك أن ترفع لنا key
> ...



هذا الكيجون لحاله للبرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/81567525/22a59a38/arsa9_halfpill.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/186456521/arsa9_halfpill.rar.html


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> اذا بتقدر تبعت تعليم له بنكون شاكرين



هذا رابط لدروس فيديو من موقع البرنامج بس باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.robotoffice.com/n/interface/44/

وهذا رابط لكتاب عربي لشرح البرنامج بس لنسخة سابقة للبرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/81568444/5a597749/Robot_165_Ar_fine.html

تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

kamel_hail قال:


> لا يوجد سيطب في روبوت ميلينيوم
> no setup



أقرأ الملف المرفق وهذا نصه
S Friends, if you are not able to run installation of RSA just copy file setup.exe
from в Install/CBS folder to Install/RSA It nonsense, but after the installation
process it (setup.exe) would be deleted.
If you want to run setup once more just copy it again


----------



## عجباني (20 يناير 2009)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا، و للمايعرف نقول نص عمرك راح.


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

عجباني قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا، و للمايعرف نقول نص عمرك راح.


 :75::12:
تحياتي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## العبد الفقير (20 يناير 2009)

عندي مشكلة في تركيب الكراك أخي لا يركب ، علماً بأن حاولت تركيبه ويقول لي serial number is valid
علماً بأن هو نفسه الذي وضعته 

000-00000000


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> عندي مشكلة في تركيب الكراك أخي لا يركب ، علماً بأن حاولت تركيبه ويقول لي serial number is valid
> علماً بأن هو نفسه الذي وضعته
> 
> 000-00000000


 
عزيزي أدخل أي سيريال من حق تفعيل الاتوكاد وهي
serial : 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969
أو تقدر تدخل 111-11111111


----------



## العبد الفقير (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير

لكن أيضا لا يعمل الكراك كما هو موضح في الصورة


----------



## amrnijad (20 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> لكن أيضا لا يعمل الكراك كما هو موضح في الصورة



انت عملت الباتش قبل أدخال الاكتيفايشن كود؟:87:
وهل هذه اول مره تفعله او مره نفعت المره وبعد الريستارت رجع يطالبك بالتفعيل مره أخرى؟؟؟:87:


----------



## a.ayed (21 يناير 2009)

لقد تم تحميل الملفات عن طريق التورنت 
وقد تم فك الضغط بدون مشاكل
وعند التنصيب لاييقم البرنامج الا بتنصيب ال cbs فقط 
ارجو ارشادي على الحل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## amrnijad (21 يناير 2009)

a.ayed قال:


> لقد تم تحميل الملفات عن طريق التورنت
> وقد تم فك الضغط بدون مشاكل
> وعند التنصيب لاييقم البرنامج الا بتنصيب ال cbs فقط
> ارجو ارشادي على الحل مع الشكر الجزيل



أقرأ الملف المرفق وهذا نصه
S Friends, if you are not able to run installation of RSA just copy file setup.exe
from в Install/CBS folder to Install/RSA It nonsense, but after the installation
process it (setup.exe) would be deleted.
If you want to run setup once more just copy it again

يعني ادخل على السيت اب بتاع السي بي اس وانسخ setup.exe الى Install/RSA ونصب البرنامج عادي


----------



## مجدى سليمان (21 يناير 2009)

أخى العزيز
تم تحميل الروابط وتجرية البرنامج بنجاح
ولابد من تقديم جزيل الشكر والعرفان والدعاء لك
بالصحه والعافيه جزاك الله خير الجزاء
أنفعك الله بعلمه وأدخلك فى رحمته


----------



## مجدى سليمان (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## Zeyad Sami (21 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## amrnijad (21 يناير 2009)

مجدى سليمان قال:


> أخى العزيز
> تم تحميل الروابط وتجرية البرنامج بنجاح
> ولابد من تقديم جزيل الشكر والعرفان والدعاء لك
> بالصحه والعافيه جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> أنفعك الله بعلمه وأدخلك فى رحمته





مجدى سليمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء





zeyad sami قال:


> بارك الله بكم



تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس ما اشتغل الكراك


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 يناير 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> انت عملت الباتش قبل أدخال الاكتيفايشن كود؟:87:
> وهل هذه اول مره تفعله او مره نفعت المره وبعد الريستارت رجع يطالبك بالتفعيل مره أخرى؟؟؟:87:



جربت أكثر من مرة لم أستطع التفعيل


----------



## amrnijad (22 يناير 2009)

العبد الفقير قال:


> جربت أكثر من مرة لم أستطع التفعيل



جرب هذه الطريقة لحذف التفعيل الاول وبعدها جرب مره أخرى وأقرأ تعليمات الكرك لو سمحت بدقة, الكرك عندي ايضا او مره مانفعش وبعدها جربت الطريقة هذه والان شغال ميه ميه 
if not work -> Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.Incl.Keymaker-EMBRACE
then ... is need to delete some files :
in the folder and for all of disk of computer

D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\Software Licenses\B5E5E000.dat
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\Software Licenses\B5E5E000.001
S.O.S SELECT THE FILE AS "B5E5E000.dat" FROM DATE MODIFIED ... IT IS SAME TIME OF AFTER unsuccessful TRY crack .
:: SOS not DELETE ALL FILES FROM THIS FOLDER :: 

another FILE FROM DELETE IS
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\AdLMRSAPRO2009ENURegEmail.xml
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\AdLMRSAPRO2009ENURegInfo.html
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\*.ERR
--------------
COPY KEYGEN ITS SAME FOLDER OF ROBOT.EXE
D:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2009\System\Exe\ROBOT.EXE
D:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2009\System\Exe\KEYGEN.EXE


----------



## amrnijad (22 يناير 2009)

abdulhakimalsamil قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> بس ما اشتغل الكراك



أكيد مافعلته تمام
والواضح انك غير متحمس للبرنامج والا كنت وضحت ايش اللي ما اشتغل عندك وانا وضحت لك
على العموم تمنياتي بالتوفيق واذا في سؤال اسال
البرنامج اشتغل عند أكثر من واحد واولهم انا وشغال ميه ميه


----------



## a.ayed (22 يناير 2009)

لقد تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح وشكراً لكم 
لكن البرامج مثل cbs - expert لم تعمل


----------



## amrnijad (22 يناير 2009)

a.ayed قال:


> لقد تم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح وشكراً لكم
> لكن البرامج مثل cbs - expert لم تعمل



اطبع ملف setup.exe الى مجلدات هذه البرامج ونصب على راحتك
أرفقت لك الملف


----------



## عبد الحميد شمعة (23 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فهو برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## سارية عثمان (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،هل هنالك فرق بين Robot Office Analysis 21.0 وAutodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2009 هل الاسمان لنفس البرنامج،مع احترامي.


----------



## amrnijad (25 يناير 2009)

عبد الحميد شمعة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> فهو برنامج جميل جدا


وإياكم
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## amrnijad (25 يناير 2009)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم،هل هنالك فرق بين Robot Office Analysis 21.0 وAutodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2009 هل الاسمان لنفس البرنامج،مع احترامي.


نعم هما نسختان لبرنامج واحد
وطبعا في تحديثات في النسخة الجديده ليست جذريرة بس في الانترفايس وايضا التوافق مع Revit Structure 2009


----------



## سارية عثمان (26 يناير 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> نعم هما نسختان لبرنامج واحد
> وطبعا في تحديثات في النسخة الجديده ليست جذريرة بس في الانترفايس وايضا التوافق مع revit structure 2009



بارك الله فيك اخي ومشكور علي اهتمامك.


----------



## welly76 (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ةبركاته ،،، انا احتاج الكراك فقط ... ممكن تنزله لوحدة لانه عندي البرنامج دون كراك


----------



## garary (29 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## amrnijad (30 يناير 2009)

welly76 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ةبركاته ،،، انا احتاج الكراك فقط ... ممكن تنزله لوحدة لانه عندي البرنامج دون كراك



لاجل عيونك
الكراك
http://rapidshare.com/files/191669767/arsa9_halfpill.rar.html


----------



## أبو نادر (30 يناير 2009)

خي الكريم تمت عملية التفعيل بشكل كامل 
ولكن المشكلة أن البرنامج يفصل وتظهر رسالة خطا
أظن أن الكركات ما تزال قاصرة على اختراق النظام الأمني الرهيب لبرنامج الروبوت بجميع اصداراته


----------



## أحمد كنين (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك تم تثبيت البرنامج وهو عال العال ... اسكنك الله فسيح جناته ووفقك أخي العزير 

مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## المهندس 518 (31 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جزاك الله عنا الف خير و أطعمك من الجنة الطير و بارك في رزقك من غير ضير و كفاك مؤنة الغير


----------



## المهندس 518 (31 يناير 2009)

على فكرة يا جماعة البرنامج شغال 100% و ملحقاته كذالك الا انه هناك مشكلة في ان بعض الملحقات لا تعمل الا بالبولونية فقط


----------



## amrnijad (1 فبراير 2009)

skill قال:


> خي الكريم تمت عملية التفعيل بشكل كامل
> ولكن المشكلة أن البرنامج يفصل وتظهر رسالة خطا
> أظن أن الكركات ما تزال قاصرة على اختراق النظام الأمني الرهيب لبرنامج الروبوت بجميع اصداراته


أخي العزيز سكيل
على مااظن ان هناك خطأ عندك في أستخدامك للكراك
حاول اتبع الخطوات الاتية
if not work -> Autodesk.Robot.Structural.Analysis.Pro.v2009.Incl.Keymaker-EMBRACE
then ... is need to delete some files :
in the folder and for all of disk of computer

D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\Software Licenses\B5E5E000.dat
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\Software Licenses\B5E5E000.001
S.O.S SELECT THE FILE AS "B5E5E000.dat" FROM DATE MODIFIED ... IT IS SAME TIME OF AFTER unsuccessful TRY crack .
:: SOS not DELETE ALL FILES FROM THIS FOLDER :: 

another FILE FROM DELETE IS
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\AdLMRSAPRO2009ENURegEmail.xml
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\AdLMRSAPRO2009ENURegInfo.html
D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RSAPRO\2009\*.ERR
--------------
COPY KEYGEN ITS SAME FOLDER OF ROBOT.EXE
D:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2009\System\Exe\ROBOT.EXE
D:\Program Files\Autodesk\Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2009\System\Exe\KEYGEN.EXE

-> FIRST : PATCH AND AFTER GENERATE

!!! HELP THIS CRACK OF EMBRACE ... NOT UPDATE THE ROBOT 2009 IN SP1 !!!
::HELP::

انا عندي كانت مثل هذه المشكلة وحذفت هذه الملفات وعدت الكراك والان شغال ميه ميه


----------



## amrnijad (1 فبراير 2009)

أحمد كنين قال:


> بارك الله فيك تم تثبيت البرنامج وهو عال العال ... اسكنك الله فسيح جناته ووفقك أخي العزير
> 
> مع فائق شكري وتقديري





المهندس 518 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور جزاك الله عنا الف خير و أطعمك من الجنة الطير و بارك في رزقك من غير ضير و كفاك مؤنة الغير


 أعزائي شكرا على دعائكم
الله يبارك فيكم وتحياتي لكم
وبالمناسبة الان بارفع موضوع جديد على 
Autodesk Robot Extensions - Spreadsheet Calculator 2009
وهذا الاضافة التي تعمل مع الاكسل لحساب المنشات الصغيرة مثل الكمرات العاديه والمستمرة والجاملونات, هذا كان الESOP في الروبوت
تابعوا الموضوع


----------



## amrnijad (1 فبراير 2009)

المهندس 518 قال:


> على فكرة يا جماعة البرنامج شغال 100% و ملحقاته كذالك الا انه هناك مشكلة في ان بعض الملحقات لا تعمل الا بالبولونية فقط


تحياتي يامهندس 518
على فكرة قلي ايش هذه الملحقات التي تقصد يمكن نقدر نغير في اللغة أو قد تأكدت انها الا بالبولندية؟


----------



## المهندس 518 (1 فبراير 2009)

الملحق هو تبع الروبو اكسبار لحساب الأساسات،حسب تجربتي


----------



## amrnijad (2 فبراير 2009)

المهندس 518 قال:


> الملحق هو تبع الروبو اكسبار لحساب الأساسات،حسب تجربتي


صح كلامك ودخلت هناك وحاولت اغير اللغة لكن لا يوجد خيار غير البولندية
ولكني اظن هذا لانه الكود هناك البولوندي, بس يمكن كان بامكاننا اثناء التنصيب التحكم بهذا يمكن لا. عندما سأعيد تحميل النظام قريب سأحاول أدخل على الخيارات وقد ربما أحصل على شي واذا في شي جديد سأبلغك.


----------



## ra7mouen (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وشكراً جزيلاً

وأتمنى لو تورنت لبرنامج Revit Structural 2009

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## garary (11 فبراير 2009)

تمت عملية التفعيل بشكل كامل


----------



## amrnijad (12 فبراير 2009)

ra7mouen قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وشكراً جزيلاً
> 
> وأتمنى لو تورنت لبرنامج Revit Structural 2009
> 
> تقبل تحياتي


أخي ra7mouen
شاهد أول الموضوع هناك بدأت برفع البرنامج على ملف تورنت على الديمونويد اذا كنت مشترك فيه فحمل منه واذا لا فحمل من الروابط


----------



## amrnijad (12 فبراير 2009)

garary قال:


> تمت عملية التفعيل بشكل كامل


جيد و تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mannaai (20 فبراير 2009)

dear 
The download for part1,2,3 already have done but i don't know how we can start install

thanks for your effort


----------



## amrnijad (21 فبراير 2009)

mannaai قال:


> dear
> The download for part1,2,3 already have done but i don't know how we can start install
> 
> thanks for your effort


 
Dear
there are 8 parts the right ones see my dwnloads not others. do not download the three parts it`s a retail version.
download them then unrar then install after that use keygon.



amrnijad قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/185381094/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part1.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/185381395/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part2.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/185396483/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part3.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/185397962/Autodesk_Robot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.part4.rar.html
> ...


----------



## alileith (21 فبراير 2009)

*ساعدوني عندي مشكلة بالتنصيب*

:18:الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب ان بارك من وضع هذا البرانامج الرائع 
انا جلبته على قرص ولكن المشكلة لدي مايلي 

كل ما انصب البرنامج يتعارض مع اي اصدار اوتوكاد منصب مسبقا والعكس صحيح او اذا نصب تجمد الحاسبة او لا يمكن فتحه 
ممكن احد يساعدني ويدلني على اسلم طريقة وكيف اخليهم يعملون معا


----------



## alileith (21 فبراير 2009)

كل ما انصبة يتعارض مع الاوتوكاد ولم تنفع حتى الفرمته


----------



## amrnijad (22 فبراير 2009)

alileith قال:


> كل ما انصبة يتعارض مع الاوتوكاد ولم تنفع حتى الفرمته


 
أخي علي ليث
لكن غريبة قولك ان الفرمته مانفعت انا عندي ظهرت معي ان الاتوكاد مااشتغل لكن بعدها انا قمت بعمل Reinstal للاوتوكاد ومن ثم اشتغل تمام .
جرب اعمل فقط ري انستال بس للاتوكاد.


----------



## حمدان عوضين (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وننتظر المزيد من سيادتكم


----------



## moumouh (22 فبراير 2009)

salam allikoum 
merci beaucoup pour les effort que vous faites pour nous aider a travailler par ce logiciel qui est interessant .
mon probleme c'est que je n'arrive pas a le craker malgre que j'ai suivi toute les instruction .
est 'il possible de l'expliquer soit en arabe ou en francais SVP avec plus de détail 
NB: je n'arrive pas a trouver les fichier a supprimer 
dans le fichier RSA 2009


----------



## alileith (23 فبراير 2009)

mesCher Monsieur, 
Vous pouvez tirer parti des fonctionnalités des outils de traduction Cockle sont situés dans un Cockle et vous pouvez traduire la totalité du site n'est pas non plus 
Recherche d'un crack est disponible en arabe 
Toujours dans la langue arabe pour les plaisirs de votre arabe et en anglais pour pouvoir utiliser 
Avec satisfaction


----------



## alileith (23 فبراير 2009)

لكمن قد حاولت دون جدوى فما الحل


----------



## م تامر المصري (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن serial number وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م تامر المصري (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن serial number وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (26 فبراير 2009)

moumouh قال:


> salam allikoum
> merci beaucoup pour les effort que vous faites pour nous aider a travailler par ce logiciel qui est interessant .
> mon probleme c'est que je n'arrive pas a le craker malgre que j'ai suivi toute les instruction .
> est 'il possible de l'expliquer soit en arabe ou en francais SVP avec plus de détail
> ...


 Excuse me
Can you say that in English or Arabic please ? I don`t understand French.


----------



## amrnijad (26 فبراير 2009)

م تامر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن serial number وجزاكم الله خيرا


 تقدر تستخدم أي سيريال من حق الأتوكاد 2009
مثل
serial : 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969


----------



## banh1031 (4 مارس 2009)

salam
je suis un ingenieur en construction métallique j'ai arrivé a le met en marche grace a vos dimenstrations et explications au autres membres je te remercie infiniment moi et tous mes colègues dans notre entreprise , et pour tous le monde si vous avez besoin de quoi que ce soit concernent le travail avec ce logiciel vous pouver me contacter sur BANH1031 je suis d'ALGER

THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS
THANKS


----------



## moumouh (4 مارس 2009)

salam allikoum 
j'aimerai bien mon cher banh1031 que tu m'explique comment tu a fait pour activer le logiciel ;car pour moi ca ne marche pas out en suivant les étapes décrites précédemment 

merci de me donner si possible la maniere pour la quelle il marche avec vous. 
salam


----------



## amrnijad (5 مارس 2009)

banh1031 قال:


> salam
> je suis un ingenieur en construction métallique j'ai arrivé a le met en marche grace a vos dimenstrations et explications au autres membres je te remercie infiniment moi et tous mes colègues dans notre entreprise , et pour tous le monde si vous avez besoin de quoi que ce soit concernent le travail avec ce logiciel vous pouver me contacter sur banh1031 je suis d'alger
> 
> thanks
> ...


 


moumouh قال:


> salam allikoum
> j'aimerai bien mon cher banh1031 que tu m'explique comment tu a fait pour activer le logiciel ;car pour moi ca ne marche pas out en suivant les étapes décrites précédemment
> 
> merci de me donner si possible la maniere pour la quelle il marche avec vous.
> Salam


 
أعزائي ممكن لوسمحتم بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي
ماأعرفش انا فرنسي :87:


----------



## anass81 (5 مارس 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> أعزائي ممكن لوسمحتم بالعربي ولا بالانجليزي
> ماأعرفش انا فرنسي :87:



الموضوع بسيط

استخدم برنامج الترجمة السهل من google

http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en#


----------



## amrnijad (5 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> الموضوع بسيط
> 
> استخدم برنامج الترجمة السهل من google
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=en#


 

это я знаю и очень просто
но просто зачем затруднять дело если можно писать по арабски или по английски.
يالله ترجم ردي بالروسي وارجع رد عليا 
ولا تنسى استخدم برنامج الترجمة السهل من google


----------



## مصطفى الشوادفي (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## anass81 (24 مارس 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> это я знаю и очень просто
> но просто зачем затруднять дело если можно писать по арабски или по английски.
> يالله ترجم ردي بالروسي وارجع رد عليا
> ولا تنسى استخدم برنامج الترجمة السهل من google



السلام عليكم

سامحني لانني لم انتبه لمشاركتك, وهذا هو الرد بالروسي
Потому что некоторые люди в Северной Африке не знают, Английский, и они не имеют на арабском языке keyboard.We попробовать в наших силах, чтобы помочь everybody.Jazak Аллах Khaira​.


----------



## مسلم (19 أبريل 2009)

مـجـهـود رائـــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## fadilooz (26 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للمشاركة 
لدي استفسار عن عدم وجود الكود الأمركي ضمن الأكواد المستخدمة


----------



## amrnijad (26 أبريل 2009)

fadilooz قال:


> شكراً للمشاركة
> لدي استفسار عن عدم وجود الكود الأمركي ضمن الأكواد المستخدمة


والله مااقدر أعطيك اي جواب على الكود الاميركي هل يوجد أم لا ,لاني لااستخدمه.
ممكن حد اكثير مني خبرتا يفتيك فيه.


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## مكتب الفيض (3 مايو 2009)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع:20:​


----------



## KROMOSOM (12 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الخبراء
تم سحب الكراك من على الرابيدشير
الرجاء اعادة رفعه حتى نستفيد معكم
و لكم خالص الدعوات بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (12 يونيو 2009)

هناك النسخة 23 من autodesk robot 2010 وهو ممتاز غير انه لا يجتلف عن النسخة 22 وقمت بتنصيبه ولكن ESOP لم اجدها


----------



## أبوالنصر (23 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا
本当にありがとうございます
Labai tau ačiū
Hartelijk dank
Maraming salamat


----------



## KOOOTI (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبول وعلى حسن متاعتك للردود


----------



## amrnijad (4 يوليو 2009)

KOOOTI قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبول وعلى حسن متاعتك للردود


عزيزي كوتي لقد رفعت النسخة 2010 من البرنامج شوف الرابط الاتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140929.html


----------



## seddikiag (26 أغسطس 2009)

رفعت Robot structural 2010 لكنني لم استطع ان اشغله لانه غير "مكراكي".....je n'ai pas pu le cracker .... نفس الشيئ للوحدة concrete2010..... للعلم يوجد مجلد الكراك والكايجن لدي...


----------

